# The Northeast Ohio Shyness and Social Anxiety Group



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

http://shyness.meetup.com/205/?success=chapterProfile

Meet with other local people who suffer from extreme Shyness or social phobia. Offer support and understanding and share your story with others! I would also like everyone to have fun and expand their social circle!

Eight members have joined so far.


----------

